# Ocular Migraines



## MACForME (May 30, 2009)

Has anyone had one of these? I had my first one today.. I was wondering what symptoms you've had, what you did about it.

I got numbness in my face on the left and pounding in my head on the right.. lets not even try to describe the bright streaky visual disturbance! UGH!


----------



## kimberlane (May 30, 2009)

Yes I have. I started getin them about 2 or three years ago on my way to work. I was so scared I thought I was goin blind. At first I just got this really bad pain in my left eye. Well it started with it twitching then the pain. Like it hurt to open and close it. Then the whole blurry vision thing. Like you said streaks, little white filmy streaks then after about 30 mins of that I got like a major headache. Then, mom made me go to the doc. Gave me a 'script for imatrex ( id unno I think that is what it was called, though there are so many ads for meds on tv, I could be confusing this with something That has similiar name) It is a migrane med that you are suppose to take at first hint of one, along with that he gave me finnergrin (not sure of spelling but thats how it sounds. Anyways, I have never been one to take any kinda meds besides birth control. Even when I am sick. I don't know why, I just deal with it. Unless it really hurts or has lasted awhile, or my boyfriend makes me, (lol, I am such a child)


----------



## Esme (May 30, 2009)

I (apparently) had one of these (for the first time) a few weeks ago. I thought it was a detached retina and almost went to the emergency room. I have been having some problems with my eyes lately and when I saw my optometrist she said my symptoms were an Ocular Migraine.
At first I had dark spots in my vision, in my right eye. Then I had bright flashes  in my vision, especially around the outside edges, then the spots started moving around. I had a slight headache. I took some Panadeine and put a cold cloth on my head and lay down. I was better after a few hours, but the bright flashes lasted for the rest of the night. I never had a lot of pain.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 30, 2009)

I get the "waves" as I call them.  Little wavy lines that seem to move across my field of vision and boy do they ever make me nauseous!  I was first put on Imitrex but when that stopped working I was switched to Amerge which I still have.  You take them right when you start to see the visual symptoms and many times they stop the full-on migraine from coming.

I used to spend days in bed with them throwing up etc. and now with medication it has cut it down to hours.  If you find the right drug it is fantastic!  Of course the Amerge is $20 a pill but I would just about pay anything not to get the migraine at that point!  

I find that acupuncture and massage therapy have also greatly reduced the frequency of the attacks.  They used to happen every couple of weeks but now I can go several months with none (knocking on wood)!

Good luck and I hope you find something that works for you!


----------



## iShadow (May 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_  Of course the Amerge is $20 a pill but I would just about pay anything not to get the migraine at that point!_

 
I'm sad to say I know what you mean. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I usually rave about my family's health insurance, but I was ready to pop them when they started refusing my Relpax prescriptions. Sometimes my migraines will be strong enough that a single pill doesn't cut it, I need to take another a few hours later. 

I get my migraines in my right frontal sinus. It feels like it's right under where my eyebrow starts. I actually have Multiple Chemical Sensitivity, so what happens with me is that someone sprays Febreeze or some junk like that, and my sinuses are soooo sensitive that they freak out at the scent/chemical particles landing on the mucus membranes... and get enflamed and voila! I have a migraine due to extra blood flow. It sounds weird, but sometimes I'll like... rub my freaking eyeball. Sounds ososososo weird. But idk, sometimes the pressure helps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so sorry all you guys have to go through similar things, I wouldn't wish migraines on anyone.


----------



## MACForME (May 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_I get the "waves" as I call them.  Little wavy lines that seem to move across my field of vision and boy do they ever make me nauseous!  I was first put on Imitrex but when that stopped working I was switched to Amerge which I still have.  You take them right when you start to see the visual symptoms and many times they stop the full-on migraine from coming.


Good luck and I hope you find something that works for you!_

 
OMG YES! I had this streak/flash/wave thing.. and I was starting to really get scared.. then I tried to ignore it (i know, i know).Yeah, completing a multiple column excel spreadsheet with all these visual things was interesting.. and the wave got bigger.. my left side of my face went numb, but i had  wicked headache on the right..  I started to panic even more, that maybe I was gonna have a stroke or something.
the nausea is def another thing i can do without..

I never had anything like this before, nor has anyone i know, so I didn't know what to do.. Fortunately, one of my co-workers  popped in my office, I told them about it.. They get them and against my better judgement, gave me an imitrex, it helped, and the visual freakiness went away after about 20 minutes.. but that felt like a lifetime..

Talk about feeling horrible and run down for an almost full 24 hours.. ugh.


----------



## NutMeg (May 31, 2009)

I remember the first time I got a visual aura... It was one of my first migraines, and I was sitting outside with my parents and friends, telling them about these weird things I was seeing. Then my head started hurting, and my mum realised I was going to get a migraine (they run in the family).


----------



## MACForME (May 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_I remember the first time I got a visual aura... It was one of my first migraines, and I was sitting outside with my parents and friends, telling them about these weird things I was seeing. Then my head started hurting, and my mum realised I was going to get a migraine (they run in the family)._

 
I was really disturbed about it, hello! scary!..

I'm glad i can share this with people here on Specktra.. *smile*


----------



## TISH1124 (May 31, 2009)

I have had migraines for the past 20 years....I take Immitrex and it pretty much controls them for the most part...But if my BP rises nothing helps.....Just the slight glimpse of light takes me over the edge....dark, cool, quiet rooms are a must.


----------

